# wie Ruf farmen bei den Kalu´ak



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute ich wollte euch mal fragen wie man bei den Kalu´ak Ruf farmen kann ich bin Wohlwollend
 und will mir die Angel hollen bisher kann ich nur eine tägliche quest machen in der Drachenöde


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11945

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11472

das sind noch zwei weitere dailys, mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## Traklar (27. Dezember 2008)

Drachenöde, Boreanische Tundra und dem Fjord gibt es jeweils ein Lager. Da kannste dir 1-2 Dailys jeweils abholen, anders hab ich meinen Ruf da auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## gunny (27. Dezember 2008)

mache die quest in der tundra bzw im fjörd wenn du lvl80 hast stell mal oben im filter der minimap niedrigstufige q ein und wie durch ein wunder haste statt 1 daylie 3^^ 

und da ich kein gemeiner mensch bin sag ich dir noch 1q tundra 1 fjord und halt eine in der öde ^^


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

ich habe gekuck aber ich habe nur die eine in der Drachenöde gefunden


----------



## SireThorin (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin nur durch questen , und 4 oder 5 daylies auf respektvoll gekommen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Dezember 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ich habe gekuck aber ich habe nur die eine in der Drachenöde gefunden



hast du dir meinen obigen post durchgelesen? und ich glaube nicht, dass du in der kurzen zeit ingame schauen warst.


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

das is das problem ich habe überall gekuck ich hebe nur die eine q in der Drachenöde gefunden


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt drei Dailys, wo insgesamt 2x 500 und 1x 700 EP möglich sind. Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben in den entsprechenden Gebieten. Solltest du keine drei Dailys haben, dann kann es sein, dass du nicht alle Quests der Fraktion gemacht hast und dadurch die Dailys noch nicht freigeschaltet sind.


----------



## Magierhex (27. Dezember 2008)

Bis jetzt kenne ich selbst auch nur 2 Quests, ich weiss nicht ob es mehr gibt.
Die erste Quest ist im Hafen von Moaki, in der Drachenöde.
Die zweite Quest ist nordöstlich der Vallianzfeste bei Kaskala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (27. Dezember 2008)

Suchfunktion: Tägliche Quest in Nordend / Allg. Guides


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (27. Dezember 2008)

Beide Startgebiete + dailys


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

wüsste den einer wie ich die q in der tundra freischalten könnte


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Dezember 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> wüsste den einer wie ich die q in der tundra freischalten könnte



/edit:

keine ahnung wie das dort war, hatte auf jeden fall was hiermit zu tun. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11662


----------



## Ratzefatze (27. Dezember 2008)

schade das kaum jemand die datenbank benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?faction=1073#quests


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2008)

Einfach die Quests da erledigen ...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=78577


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

thx ich habe noch neben der stadt mit dem bot war noch eine stadt im kriek da bekomme ich noch 2qs THX


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

thx ich habe noch neben der stadt mit dem bot war noch eine stadt im kriek da bekomme ich noch 2qs THX


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. Dezember 2008)

thx ich habe noch neben der stadt mit dem bot war noch eine stadt im kriek da bekomme ich noch 2qs THX


----------



## caschd (27. Dezember 2008)

es ist sehr sehr einfach die datenbank zu benutzen und dort unter Quest,/ Ruf / Fraktion alle quests und questreihen zu finden.

es gibt sehr viele quests und wenn man alle der reihe nach macht mit ein wenig gedult, dann schafft man das auch, aber die leute wollen mit möglichst einem geheimen quest gleich ehrfürchtig sein und suchen nach geheimlösungen

""die illuminaten sind eben wieder unterwegs ""  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphinia (27. Dezember 2008)

Man kann auch im Fjord bei der Fraktion questen, damit kommt man schon auf wohlwollend, die Quests in der Tundra und dann in der Drachenöde.
Fjord: man muss die Seelöwen verkuppeln 
Tundra: Kisten einsammeln
Drachenöde: Jungtiere einsammeln

Hab mir am 23. 12. die Epic-Angel vorträglich zu Weihnachten geschenkt :-)


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (28. Dezember 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ... mit dem bot war noch eine stadt im kriek da bekomme ....



...Du bist Deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

